# National Basketball League/Basketball Australia



## eddieevans (Jan 4, 2009)

The Teams
*Adelaide 36ers*
*PG:* Aaron Bruce
*SG:* Julius Hodge 
*SF:* Jacob Holmes
*PF:* Adam Ballinger
*C:* Luke Schenscher


Cairns Taipans
*PG:* Darnell Mee
*SG:* Gary Boodnikoff
*SF:* Aaron Grabau
*PF:* Martin Cattalini
*C:* Ian Crosswhite


Gold Coast Blaze
*PG:* Shane Heal
*SG:* James Harvey
*SF:* Justin Bowen
*PF:* Luke Whitehead
*C:* Ben Melmeth


Melbourne Tigers
*PG:* David Barlow
*SG:* Ebi Ere
*SF:* Dave Thomas
*PF:* Stephen Hoare
*C:* Chris Anstey


New Zealand Breakers
*PG:* CJ Bruton
*SG:* Kirk Penney
*SF:* Oscar Forman
*PF:* Tony Ronaldson
*C:* Rick Rickert


Perth Wildcats
*PG:* Darnell Hinson
*SG:* Peter Crawford
*SF:* Shawn Redhage
*PF:* Alex Loughton
*C:* Ben Knight


South Dragons
*PG:* Adam Gibson
*SG:* Joe Ingles
*SF:* Tremmell Dardon
*PF:* Mark Worthington
*C:* Matthew Burston


Sydney Spirit
*PG:* Graeme Dann
*SG:* Jason Smith
*SF:* Drew Williamson
*PF:* Matthew Knight
*C:* Tony Rampton


Townsville Crocodiles
*PG:* Corey Williamson
*SG:* Michael Cedar
*SF:* Brad Williamson
*PF:* Rosell Ellis
*C:* Russell Hinder


Wollongong Hawks
*PG:* Kavossy Franklin
*SG:* Matthew Campbell
*SF:* Glen Saville
*PF:* Dusty Rychart
*C:* Cameron Tragardh



The Media
Magazines
*Handle Magazine* http://www.handlemag.com.au/
*Hoopcity Magazine* http://www.hoopcity.com.au


Stores
*Kickz101* http://www.kickz101.com.au/
*Swish* http://www.swishonline.com.au/


TV
*Fox Sports* http://nbl.com.au/site/_content/document/00006180-source.pdf


Radio
http://nbl.com.au/default.aspx?s=newsdisplay&id=74435
*891 ABC (Adelaide)*
*4CA-FM (Cairns)*
*Tigers Radio (Melbourne)*
*Radio Sport (New Zealand*
*Sport FM 91.3 (Perth)*
*4TO FM (Townsville)*



Forums
http://www.ozhoopsboards.com/
http://www.hoops.com.au/sa/i.cfm
http://www.aussiebball.com/
http://www.freewebs.com/southdragons/
http://sportal.com.au/basketball



Youtube
http://au.youtube.com/user/nblbball
http://au.youtube.com/user/NBLonUtube
http://au.youtube.com/user/AiRcAmErOn
http://au.youtube.com/user/ryaninoz
http://au.youtube.com/user/southdragonstv


----------

